# Fórum Português Pós-Quioto



## dj_alex (18 Jan 2007 às 20:02)

De modo a preparar convenientemente a participação de Portugal nas negociações do regime que continuará o esforço de combate às alterações climáticas após o término do primeiro período de cumprimento do Protocolo de Quioto (PQ), em 2012, tanto a nível comunitário como a nível das Nações Unidas, importa que a sociedade civil, ao contrário do que aconteceu nas negociações relativas ao PQ, seja mais participativa em todo o processo que conduzirá à adopção de novas metas de limitação ou redução das emissões de GEE.

Dia 31 de Janeiro vai haver um conferencia sobre este assunto.

    A Conferência Inaugural do Fórum Português Pós-Quioto realizar-se-á no dia 31 de Janeiro na Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian.

http://www.forum-posquioto.org/index.php?opcao=11&ling=1

http://www.forum-posquioto.org/files/ficheiro/programa_conferencia_inicial_pt.pdf

Quem quiser ir é so preciso inscrever e é gratuito. É uma boa oportunidade para tirar muitas das dúvidas e perguntar o que sempre quiserem perguntar e exprimirem as vossas ideias.

Era um bom dia para haver um cafézinho da malta de Lisboa e arredores, e mais quem quiser vir de fora


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 12:59)

dj_alex disse:


> De modo a preparar convenientemente a participação de Portugal nas negociações do regime que continuará o esforço de combate às alterações climáticas após o término do primeiro período de cumprimento do Protocolo de Quioto (PQ), em 2012, tanto a nível comunitário como a nível das Nações Unidas, importa que a sociedade civil, ao contrário do que aconteceu nas negociações relativas ao PQ, seja mais participativa em todo o processo que conduzirá à adopção de novas metas de limitação ou redução das emissões de GEE.
> 
> Dia 31 de Janeiro vai haver um conferencia sobre este assunto.
> 
> ...



Infelizmente não posso nessa altura,, mas ia mais por causa do cafézito, pq já estou farto de bater no ceguinho  

Já agora que dúvidas? 
Do aquecimento e que só existe uma unica instituição mundial a organizar e fundir esses valores???
nãa....
Tenho dúvidas acerca das consequências do aumento das temperaturas na no H.N. e não de que têm vindo aquecer nas últimas décadas 
E nas consequências deste aquecimento meio-global ningúem pode tirar dúvidas pq só existem incertezas e especulações, no qual me incluo


----------



## Zoelae (19 Jan 2007 às 19:19)

dj_alex disse:


> De modo a preparar convenientemente a participação de Portugal nas negociações do regime que continuará o esforço de combate às alterações climáticas após o término do primeiro período de cumprimento do Protocolo de Quioto (PQ), em 2012, tanto a nível comunitário como a nível das Nações Unidas, importa que a sociedade civil, ao contrário do que aconteceu nas negociações relativas ao PQ, seja mais participativa em todo o processo que conduzirá à adopção de novas metas de limitação ou redução das emissões de GEE.
> 
> Dia 31 de Janeiro vai haver um conferencia sobre este assunto.
> 
> ...



Sabes a que horas é? Eu tenho aulas à tarde...não deve dar para ir...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 22:22)

Zoelae disse:


> Sabes a que horas é? Eu tenho aulas à tarde...não deve dar para ir...



Aquilo é o dia todo...tens la o programa no PDF no post inicial


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 13:22)

só para relembrar malta....

Luis não queres aparecer por lá?? tens é que inscrever primeiro...se quiseres ir manda-me PM que eu inscrevo-te


----------

